# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Th Indios.

## Barculli

Καλησπέρα σε όλη την παρέα. για πρωτη φορά σήμερα πηρα την Αυγοτροφη Τh Indios. της Reggio di Sole ... μόλις άνοιξα την συσκευασια παρατηρησα οτι μοσχοβολαει πολυ έντονα. εχω δοκιμασει πολλές αυγοτροφες στο παρελθόν και μάλιστα απο διάφορες αταιριες. καμία δεν μοσχοβολουσε έτσι. μηπως γνωριζει κανένας για πιο λόγο μοσχοβολαει τόσο έντονα η συγκεκριμενη αυγοτροφη?

----------


## jk21

ενδιαφερουσα ερωτηση . περιμενω και τις απαντησεις των μελων !   

 θυμισε μου ... μπανανα ή πορτοκαλι; γιατι μπορει να μην εχουν ολα τα χρονια και το ιδιο αρωμα

----------


## johnrider

παλια που την ειχα παρει ισως ξεχασαν να τις βαλουν αρωμα και μυριζε πετρελαιο.

----------


## Barculli

Σαν cake απο πορτοκαλί μου μυριζει.

----------


## stefos

Πράγματι σε εμένα μύριζε πορτοκάλι, και τα πουλιά την τρωγανε !
Έλα όμως που το αφεντικό δεν θέλει με τίποτα τις έτοιμες !!
Τώρα καλοτρωνε συνταγή by jk21 απλά επειδή τους άρεσε η μυρωδιά τους ξυνω πορτοκάλι, το σημαντικότερο για εμένα είναι να ΞΕΡΩ τι ταιζω !!!!!!

----------


## ninos

εαν και δεν δίνω έτοιμες, χρειάστηκε να δώσω μια έτοιμη λόγο του ότι θα άφηνα τα πουλιά μόνα τους για κάποιες μέρες και στην συγκεκριμένη βρήκα όντως μια καλή αποδοχή !

----------


## Γιώργος Ν

Καλή αποδοχή δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι και καλή αυγοτροφή. Και σε μάς τα γλυκά αρέσουν και πέφτουμε με τα μούτρα αλλά τι μας προσφέρουν θρεπτικά; Σαν αυγοτροφή δεν έχει να επιδείξει κάτι το εξαιρετικό πολύ λιπαρή και ελλιπής σε θρεπτικά συστατικά.

----------


## jk21

εχεις την συσταση της διαθεσιμη Γιωργο;  γιατι  εδω ειχαμε μονο για τη liposoft  .
*Αυγοτροφές και πρωτείνη*Να δουμε την αναλογια πρωτεινης λιπαρων . Περι ποιοτητας πρωτων υλων καθενας εχει τη γνωμη του και ειναι γνωστη η δικια μου για το συνολο των ετοιμων αυγοτροφων που δεν αναφερουν αλευρα ή δημητριακα σαν βαση αλλα bakery products .Παντως απο αναγραφομενα θρεπτικα συστατικα δεν νομιζω να υστερει ,γιατι οτι και να ειναι ενα μιγμα αυγοτροφης , προσθετουν συνθετικες πολυβιταμινες και αμινοξεα και το φερνουν εκει που θελουν ... επι του ανοιγματος της συσκευασιας φυσικα ...

Παντως ειναι ενδιαφερουσα η γνωμη σας σε αυτο που ρωτησε ο Ανδρεας ...  για πιο λογο μοσχοβολα τοσο εντονα ... δηλαδη τι ειναι αυτο που την κανει μοσχομυρωδατη ... αρωμα; καποια συστατικα ; και κυριως .... γιατι η συγκεκριμενη; εχετε αλλες τις raggio ; μυριζουν το ιδιο;

----------


## Τόλης

Λευκή μαλακή τροφή χωρίς χρωστικές ουσίες, με σπόρους (από περιβόλια, λιβάδια και άγριοι).
ΣΥΝΘΕΣΗ: προϊόν αρτοποιίας, εκχυλίσματα φυτικής πρωτεΐνης, έλαια και λίπη, σπόροι, διάφορα σάκχαρα, γάλα και γαλακτοκομικά παράγωγα, έντομα, μαλάκια και μαλακόστρακα.





Αν δείτε προσεκτικά δεξιά και στη μέση περίπου διακρίνονται τα ποσοστά πρωτεϊνης και λίπους.Αυτά είναι 17% και 13,5% αντίστοιχα.

----------


## jk21

13,5 % δεν ειναι πολυ υψηλα αλλα δεν μπορει να προσθεσει καποιος αυγο με κροκο ή αν το κανει οχι πολυ γιατι ξεφευγει μετα σε λιπαρα 

..... εχουν προβλημα με το γαλα στην Ιταλια; δεν θα εχει πολυ φαινεται στις αλπεις και βαζουν συμπληρωμα και γαλακτοκομικα προιοντα ...  παρμεζανα ισως ! ε τι αλλο να εννοει .....

----------


## Γιώργος Ν

Δημήτρη σύσταση ολοκληρωμένη δεν έχω ότι ανέβασε ο Τόλης αυτό διάβασα. Δεν εμπιστεύομαι γενικά πρόσθετα και προιόντα αρτοποιίας απο εταιρίες. Τα various sugars επίσης δεν μου αρέσουν. Προσπαθούν να τα φτιάξουν γλυκιά με ωραία οσμή για αποδοχή αλλά υστερεί εκεί που πρέπει. Όταν την δοκίμασα έβλεπα στα πουλιά λίπος και μερικές φορές νωχελικά. Μετά το άνοιγμα χάνει πολύ απο τη μυρωδιά της αλλά και την υφή της.

----------


## antoninio

..η λογικη της ωραιας μυρωδιας κατα την <<αποψη μου>>ειναι παραμυθι..τι εννοω..δεν πανε τα πουλια με την λογικη της οσφρησης..αυτα ειναι για εμας..να μας αρεσει και να λεμε α!! τι ωραια που μυριζει...ας το παρω..στη φυση δεν καθονται να μυρισουν οι καρδερινες π.χ το κουνουπι,το μυγακι,το σκουλικακι,το χωμα η τα χορταρακια ακομα....ενστικτωδως επιλεγουν τι χρειαζονται και τι αναγκες εχουν...δεν λεω οτι ειναι ακυρη η αυγοτροφη..γενικα το λεω καθως εστιαζουμε εκει και χανουμε την ουσια....παω παντα με τη λογικη εαν τρωνε οι καρδερινες μου την αυγοτροφη και εαν εχουν μεγαλωσει νεοσσοι με αυτην...τωρα το ποσο καλα και υγιεινα ειναι τα υλικα κατασκευης..δεν προκειτε να το μαθουμε ποτε...

----------


## legendguards

Αυτην την αυγοτροφη δεν την δοκιμασα ουτε και προκειται , ειναι καθαρη ζαχαρη για μενα και γιαυτο και αρεσει στα πουλια

----------


## kostas karderines

Εγώ αυτήν δίνω πάντως εδω και 3 χρονια με κάποια πρόσθετα και οι καρδερινες μου είναι μια χαρά.

----------


## Barculli

Για σου Κοστα,τι προσθέτεις ακόμα μεςα στιν σινκεκριμενη αυγοτροφι,εαν θέλεις να μας πις.

----------


## kostas karderines

Αντρέα βάζω ακόμα ρίγανη, θυμάρι, σουσάμι,αποξηραμενα βοτανα που τα τριβω όπως και βιταμίνες.σίγουρα ξεχνάω κάποια. ...!κάποιες φορές διαλέγω πόσες μερίδες θέλω και λιώνω και αυγό μέσα.

----------


## Barculli

Το αυγο το Λιονής ολόκληρο μεςα ι μονάχα τον κρόκο? κιε δεν λασπόνετε ι αυγοτροφι όταν Λιονής το αυγο μεςα ?

----------


## kostas karderines

ολόκληρο το λιωνω αντρεα.ισως ελάχιστα να λασπώνει,τα δικά μου δεν αφήνουν τίποτα!δοκιμασε το εαν θελεις...

----------


## Barculli

Το ίδιο ακριβός μου πρότεινε κιε ο... jk 21...ωμός μου ιπε να προσέχο να μίν λασποσι ι αυγοτροφι...δεν ροτισα το γιατί...ωμός πιστευο για λόγου μολινσις ...όταν βράχι ι αυγοτροφι ίσος διμιουργυντε μικρόβια!

----------


## kostas karderines

Εάν την φτιάξεις θα καταλάβεις ότι δεν λασπωνει σχεδόν καθόλου!βέβαια όταν λιώνω αυγό μέσα στην αυγοτροφη δεν την αφήνω στα πουλιά όλη μέρα!

----------


## jk21

το ασπραδι αν μπει σε μικρη ποσοτητα αυγοτροφης μπορει να την λασπωσει γιατι εχει αρκετο νερο .Αν μπει επαρκης αυγοτροφη δεν εχει προβλημα 

Αντωνη σκετη ζαχαρη δεν νομιζω να ειναι ... εχει φουλ βαση bakery products με τη γνωστη θεση μου για αυτα που εχει και ο Γιωργος απο οτι βλεπω 

Πως ξερεις ομως οτι αλλες δεν εχουν αντιστοιχη; τις εχεις δοκιμασει σε γευση; η αναγραφη σαν τριτο συστατικο των sugars δεν σημαινει τιποτα οταν δεν ξερουμε σε καθε αυγοτροφη το ποσοστο sugars που εχουν μεσα τα bakery products ... προφανως δεν φτιαχτηκανε καποτε μονο με σκετο αλευρι ... ή τουλαχιστον οχι ολα ... 

Βασικα θα προτεινα να τις δοκιμαζετε ! αξιζει να το κανετε , ειδικα οταν τις εμπιστευεσται για τα πουλια !

----------


## Barculli

Θα το δοκιμασο αφτες τις ημέρες...εχις βγάλι κιε μεγαλοσανε νεοςη με αφτιν τιν αυγοτροφι σε σένα Κοστα ?

----------


## kostas karderines

Φυσικά Αντρέα ,αυτή βάζω.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν

Δημήτρη η βάση όλων είναι τα αγνώστου προελεύσεως bakery products. Αυτή τη βάση μπορούμε να την κάνουμε στο σπίτι πανεύκολα και να έχουμε το κεφάλι μας ήσυχο. Πιστεύω ένα απλό αυγόψωμο είναι πολύ καλύτερο. Λίγα συμπληρώματα και η αυγοτροφή έτοιμη και πολύ καλύτερη. Να σαι καλά με τις συνταγές σου να παίρνουμε ιδέες!

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω την ποιοτητα των αλευρων τους  , αλλα εχω δει μια εταιρια την unica και μια την lus που αναφερουν δημητριακα και λευκο αλευρι αντιστοιχα σαν βαση και οχι bakery products  (cereals  , farina tipo "*0*" αντιστοιχα ...) 

Ειναι μια μικρη προοδος ... κοστος δεν γνωριζω


εγω δεν αλλαζω με τιποτα αυτη παντως

----------


## nikolaslo

> δεν ξερω την ποιοτητα των αλευρων τους  , αλλα εχω δει μια εταιρια την unica και μια την lus που αναφερουν δημητριακα και λευκο αλευρι αντιστοιχα σαν βαση και οχι bakery products  (cereals  , farina tipo "*0*" αντιστοιχα ...) 
> 
> Ειναι μια μικρη προοδος ... κοστος δεν γνωριζω
> 
> 
> 
> εγω δεν αλλαζω με τιποτα αυτη παντως





Νομιζω οτι χρειαζεται καμια φορα και λιγο Περλα.που και αυτες σιγουρα δεν εχουν ζαχαρες

----------


## jk21

... οι συγκεκριμενες   Πρωτεινούχες πέρλες

η αληθεια ειναι οτι και στις γνωστες του εμποριου στη συσταση που εχω δει διαδικτυακα ,δεν αναφερεται καπου

----------


## nikolaslo

Του εμπορειου δεν την ξερω δεν την εχω παρει ποτε αλλα τη συνταγη αυτη την τσακιζουν τα πουλακια μου.

----------


## antoninio

εγω προσωπικα χρησιμοποιω τις <<γνωστες>>πρασινες  περλες του εμποριου..ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος και βλεπω στους νεοσσους τον προλοβο τους γεματο απο δαυτες..φυσικα μαζι με αυγοτροφη..τωρα απο εδω και επειτα εχω φτιαξει δυο κουτια αυγοτροφης..ενα της προετοιμασιας γεννητορων και ενα των νεοσσων με τα αναλογα προσθετα..και τα 2 τα δινω με περλες και detoxicum για το συκωτι καθως επιβαρυνεται κατα την αποψη μου παραπανω τις μερες αυτες..εκει κατεληξα μετα απο λαθη και αστοχιες μου..

----------


## λακης κου

καλησπερα σας εδωσα απο αυτη την αυγοτροφη σε καναρινια..υπαρχει προβλημα???εκτος απο το οτι θα ειναι πολυ παχυντικη

----------

